# Wanted: Orlando Feb 21-28



## itrainu (Jan 31, 2016)

Need a unit in Orlando during this timeframe. Would take a studio, but prefer at least a 1 BR.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jan 31, 2016)

*FL*

i can help u.


----------



## orlandotimeshare (Feb 3, 2016)

itrainu said:


> Need a unit in Orlando during this timeframe. Would take a studio, but prefer at least a 1 BR.


Hi, 

We can offer you a King-bed Jacuzzi suite with living room, full kitchen and Queen sofa bed. Sleeps 4. Located in a resort a mere 5-10 minutes to Disney gate.

Sunday check in - 21 to 28 February. Only $450.00 for the week. 

This is part of a 2 bedroom lockout with another identical unit. Cost of both is $950.00 usually.

http://orlandoholiday.wix.com/index


----------



## HuskieMom (Feb 9, 2016)

I have a 2 BR/2 BA available at The Fountains if you're still looking.


----------

